# A letter from British Army Captain Reginald John Armes to his wife describing the incredible WW1 Christmas Ceasefire in the Trenches.



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

Just as a reminder...


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

Narrated by Peter Capaldi, one of our great Actors , who also played Dr Who for years.. and for those who don't know,  also happens to be  the Uncle of Pop singer Lewis Capaldi ,


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2022)

Thank you for posting this .. @Murrmurr 
Peter Capaldi is the perfect narrator. He was my favourite Dr. Who, @hollydolly


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 10, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Thank you for posting this .. @Murrmurr
> Peter Capaldi is the perfect narrator. He was my favourite Dr. Who, @hollydolly


..my favourite was Jon Pertwee, but Peter came a close second...


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 10, 2022)

Pinky said:


> Thank you for posting this .. @Murrmurr
> Peter Capaldi is the perfect narrator. He was my favourite Dr. Who, @hollydolly


David Tennant is my favorite. He's probably America's favorite.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 11, 2022)

Murrmurr said:


> David Tennant is my favorite. He's probably America's favorite.


it almost always depends on who was Dr who when one was a child..when I was a kid it was John Pertwee mostly....but David Tenant  who is yet another Scot like Peter Capaldi... is a superb actor, he can take on any character and make it believable


----------

